# Decor ideas for a new home, indoor or outdoor?



## Denise1952 (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm moving in the near future, into my own place (rental) and I thought it would be fun to show you some ideas I have either run-a-cross or just ideas in my brain.

This first one I have the pallet, as well as the paint.  Plan to do it after I talk to a friend about whether or not I can get the pallet sanded  Add your ideas if you like, I would love to see them.  This is for the deck, as it's such a tiny space, but room for chairs, small table, bbq


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 13, 2015)

I also like this photo I took, and used some photoshop-type software on.  I can have it enlarged, and I want to find an appropriate place for it in my home


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 13, 2015)

It is truly amazing what things people can make into furniture. Sometimes, at 7:30AM, before my wife goes to work, we will watch Flea Market Flip on HG (Home & Gardens) tv. 

I remember when people use to make a "nick/nack" area out of stacking up small wooden crates. Make a table out of a large wooden spool that large cable came on.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh yeah, the "spool" tables  Thanks for the memories!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 13, 2015)

Loved this idea!  Another for the patio


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm not super hyped about the style here, but this is like my deck will be as far as enclosed on each end by storage, so private they call it  Probably about this size too


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 13, 2015)

I`ll have to hook you up with my youngest daughter,Denise. She makes this sort of stuff all the time! Don`t know where she got her talent-certainly not from either of her parents! She picked up a bundle of twigs (free) and a garage sale a few years ago and turned it into the cutest decorative piece for Christmas. Her talents are so wasted in what she does for a living. She is the office coordinator for a large real estate company in a wine country town and,while they do have the best decorated office in town (thanks to her),she could be doing so much more with her talent. She had one client,back when she was an insurance agent, who was an interior decorator and was begging her to come to work for her,but she felt too secure in her job at the time.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 13, 2015)

I know a gal from my hometown (well, she was raised and went to school in CA) but she hooked up with my brother.  She decorated windows for stores, for yeeeeeeeears she did this, for all seasons holidays.  One whole room was just props etc.  She load her little pickup and head off to a job.  Eventually, people DID talk her into doing interior decorating, here her website showing the homes she's done.  I do believe she may be retired now, but talk about talent.  Sounds you daughter has it too  Be sure to look at the cool "Home" page, love that Neon effect

http://www.manfredesignsource.com/


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 13, 2015)

By the way, I would LOVE to yack with your daughter Mrs. R!!


----------



## oakapple (Jan 14, 2015)

Sounds as if you already have lots of nice ideas Denise! I love the purple leaf photo with dew on it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 14, 2015)

thanks Oakapple  I'm excited because I will have to do the whole thing from scratch because I've been traveling light, no furniture.  I have family photos etc. but not a lot of decorating things


----------



## Ramblin Rose (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Denise, I love the pallet in your first picture, it's a great idea, nice pop of colour. I like to look on Pinterest for ideas for decorating. One idea I used from seeing it on there was turning used wooden shutters into end tables. And of course the idea for using an old wrought iron headboard for a trellis came from there too.

Congratulations on your new place. Fun to decorate your own little nest.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh yeah Rose!! I so love Pinterest!  I will do just a little at a time, but yes, I will have lots of fun  I love your trellis idea, as well as the end tables, have pictures maybe?? Would love to see them denise


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 14, 2015)

Mrs R and you will be neighbors.  So Denise you start out in Lakeport ahead of the game. Nice.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 14, 2015)

So true Jim, I've relocated over the years without knowing anyone at all, so it will be wonderful to have Mrs. R


----------



## jujube (Jan 14, 2015)

Great ideas, Denise.  I remember back in the poor old starting-out days, we had things like the spool tables and the packing crate shelves not because they were "crafty" but because we couldn't frickin' afford anything else.  Everything comes full circle, doesn't it?  When we bought our first house (whooee...$17,000 whole dollars!), we had cardboard boxes for bedside tables for the first year.  We didn't have a couch for the first six months.   We found an old church pew in a dumpster and painted it.  Now days, we'd be "avant-garde" instead of "just plain poor".


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 14, 2015)

Yep, those were the days, LOL


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 15, 2015)

Here are some that I found..


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey Ken, thank you much I especially like that patio table!


----------

